# Martell Webster's Workout Video



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Martell's Blazer Work Out


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

After watching that video, it really looks like Martell can really contribute this year.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link!

WOW, he never missed a shot! 

I like the part where he takes the ball full court with McCants guarding him, then goes between his legs twice and pulls up and drills a long 3 in his face. McCants throws up his arms like "how can I guard that!".

His stroke is pretty, and it looks like he needs to work on his ball handling a little.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> WOW, he never missed a shot!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I loved that pull up 3. What impressed me the most is that he can really nail a jump shot from his dribble.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for the link, +1 rep point :greatjob:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Backboard Cam said:


> Thanks for the link, +1 rep point :greatjob:


I rep'd ya too!


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

Awesome Link, definetly worth some rep!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Martell's got a great shot! Hopefully he can carry it over to in game experience. As for the rest of his skill set, it's hard to get a really good feel for him athletically and defensively, but I can definitely see him contributing at the offensive end as the teams top shooter in a few years, if not this season. Nice to see him in action.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why did they just repeat the same segment of shots like 3 times?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice find, he has a good stroke.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> His stroke is pretty, and it looks like he needs to work on his ball handling a little.


nice link... great to finally have some insight into Webster beyond still pictures and stats. 

There have been threads where posters argued that shooting is an ability that can be learned at the pro level. I sort of disagree and feel that while anyone's shooting can be improved, the really great shooters just have a gift. In the highlights provided Martell barely missed, and his form looked textbook. According to quotes of those in attendance, thats a pretty accurate account of how the day went for him. On the downside, he seemed to have quite a bit of wasted motion/herky jerky when he caught the ball and went off the dribble... I could see traveling calls being made... but ballhandling is something I do believe can be improved.

Thanks again

STOMP


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

For some odd reason I can't get the video to work. I have Quicktime installed on my PC, but for some reason the file comes up as an unrecognized file type.

:curse:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

It is nice that not only does he have a great deep ball... but like Chalupa said, he can really nail pull up shots... even close in. A lot of shooters have trouble with those. 

Hap, I think they each shot 3 times from each spot. Once around just inside the 3-point line, and I guess they only showed the makes... which made him 13 for 15. Around the 3 point line he hit 12 in a row, and they either didn't show his first set in the corner or he missed all three. That's just my take on it.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone else think Martell bears a freakish resemblence to Michael Finley? Both in terms of body type and form on the J?

I could certainly live with a 19 year old Finley!

Stepping Razor


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

Henry Abbott said:


> I never had a raw tape of the whole workout, so I can't really answer the question, unfortunately. The Blazers sent highlights and lowlights. Suffice it to say that of what they sent, way more makes were edited out than misses. Martell went around the horn shooting several threes from each spot and made so many everyone started to get visibly shocked after a miss.
> 
> We'll see how the experiment goes with the video. If we can process the video into Quicktime, chop it up, and host it pretty easily, then I could put more of this workout up for you to see. Maybe the lowlights should be next.r


It sounds like that video was just some of the highlights and there may be more coming on that blog.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

So, ummm, anyone have any tips on how I may be able to get this bad-boy to work? I'd really like to see it, but I can't figure out what in the heck I need to do, to do so. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

CanJohno said:


> So, ummm, anyone have any tips on how I may be able to get this bad-boy to work? I'd really like to see it, but I can't figure out what in the heck I need to do, to do so. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


I had to open it with quicktime instead of just clicking on it where it wouldn't play in winamp.

Not sure if thats your problem.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Since the draft, I've thought of him as a Michael Finley type player. And his form, and body type remind me of him like you said. I'd definitely been happy with a Michael Finley.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

very nice, the link is much appreciated. i wonder what it feels like to be working out next to a kid like that, trying to get a job.


----------

